# T-Jet on steroids - or : Just another New Year�s rocket...



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*T-Jet on steroids - or : Just another New Year´s rocket...*

Hi fellas,

think I posted that project quite a while ago - never was really satisfied with the construction and put the chassis aside for some months.

Just in case you don´t remember and/or the pics aren´t self-explanating: I simply put a Tomy turbo can engine with Tomy pinion into an average JL T-Jet chassis (after removing all now obsolete parts) then, put a Tomy crown gear on the rear axle and... - was simply disappointed! That thing was undriveable...

*Aunt Edith just reminded me: "Boy, you´re getting old! Of course the pinion and crown gear are NOT Tomy parts, but from a salvaged Aurora G-plus chassis!!!" Thanks...*

Now this afternoon when I needed a break from all those rascalities one can do with resin, I picked the chassis up and took a closer look at it again.

First thing I did was breaking in the gear train (it always felt a little binding before) - after about 1 hour at 6V (added lots of stainless steel polishing milk - one of those things everybody´s got at home AND is great for hobby purposes! :hat under a paper box (never forget this unless you want to clean up your work area anyway...!) the thing began to really awake! Now the gear train´s running perfectly smooth, but the front still tended to hop out the slot whenever wanting to accelerate.

I folded some sheet lead and placed it behind the front axle (much better then) and finally put some lead sleeves (cut from the same sheet) around the JL front rims (hey, that might be the deal for many of those sloppy, hoppy stock JL/AW T-Jets!!!) - et voilà:



















That beast is fun!!! You definitely need a 90 (or more) Ohm controller to tame the wild "12cyl engine" and still need to concentrate when accelerating, but she´s really not only driveable, but enjoyable now.

Main downside: There´s only a very limited choice of suitable bodies for that high-rise construction! Not having a Dash VW bus (yet) here, I ended up mounting the chassis to my old resin Mini Cooper - yeah: Perfect stance! 



















Of course one could add a lil´ Neo dot (or use one of the new AW mag-jet chassis), but I prefer my T-Jet sized critters the non-sticky way.

If you have the parts on hand, just give it a try - think it´s worth it!

Have fun and a nice rest of the weekend,

Claus


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ZOOOOOOM That car needs wings :lol: 'cause it sure looks like it will fly :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Mini picture reminds me of what it looks like when the owner of a real Mini decides to buy a big screen TV and is too cheap to pay for delivery.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Angle Winder...of the vertical sort.

Nice cram Claus!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

clausheupel said:


>


I believe you got me beat in the stuffing dept!!! That is packed in there with no room for airbags, much less the gals wanting to get picked up ...Ain't this a fun hobby??? RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YYYEAAHHHH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dude! Is there any wacky contraption you ARENT afraid to build??? Thats pretty wicked!


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice job! You giving me ideas for a new racing class; Stuff!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a plane?

It's A bird?

It's a trian?

No its Super Cooper to the rescue!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that's just six different kinds of awesome. :thumbsup: need to try that...

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice one claus!you could try that with a motor from a carrera go!car,and the motors are alot slimmerto keep the profile lower.plus they run pretty good at 12 volts,so handling may prove easier,aswell.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*C-Jet Mk III - next level of evolution!*

Hi folks,

wow, never thought this little project would cause so much waves!

So this afternoon between my snow shoveling sessions I did some more tinkering.

I had a lil´ motor in one of my uncounted project drawers that I once salvaged from a CD-ROM drive (those things are great for finding lots of useful parts like springs, gears etc.!. The Mabuchi "FF-030 PK" is still available (just ordered another 10 for further examination today) - the prices vary a lot, so be careful when feeling the urge to get one or more yourself!

I was hoping to get the engine a lot deeper down to the chassis´ bottom (perfect would have been flat), but the pickup shoe contact plates got in the way. So the engine´s again a "sidewinder of the vertikal kind"  but as it´s a lot smaller than the can engine it sits a bit lower now.

The whole chassis now is 17 g (guide pin and front wheel lead "sleeves", but no additional weight), while the can-engined one was more than 19 g. Not a big difference by numbers, but you feel it on the track!

The new chassis is handling a bit better on the track - it´s not so overpowered, but still needs a high-Ohm controller (95 Oohm is O.K. at 12 V, at 15 V I used my 120 Ohm BRP) to get around 6" curves.

The drive engine (again I used Aurora G-plus pinion + crown gear) is running really smooth (looks like I got the axis of motor and rear axle right this time...)!

But take a look (a pic says more than a 1000 words):

Here´s a direct comparison between the 2 chassis:



















And some detail pics:




























And finally - what I love the most! - this chassis fits under a couple more bodies than a VW bus now:



















O.K. - that much from my R&D department for this weekend. Tomorrow real work will have me back again with a steady grip, but the story will be continued! So stay tuned...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey claus after viewing your creation i quickly shut the computer down and ran to the bench. shoved every thing on it into a bowl and started tinkering!! i,m having trouble with gearing and other issues but, i,ve got a general direction on witch way to go.this stuffing is crazy i dig it.i hope to have an oven stufferroaster done soon but my heating repair job is getting in the way!thanx for posting pics .when i get a handle on my stuffer i,ll post a pic or 2 and anymore insight will help!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job Claus :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... What about the more cylindrical "can" motors?? Like those mini R/C cars use... Any point tinkering with those or are they the wrong voltage for slot track power?? They certainly look small enough for these kind of projects. nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

BRILLIANT! I'm gonna start keeping an eye out for little motors now...

--rick

edit: dunno if these links will work this way, but this is what this thread is making me think:

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2006/08/wwdc06_2735.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3582/3450695267_753e82b118.jpg?v=0

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FoXyvaPSnVk/RrJlcbNgimI/AAAAAAAAQMk/QqoaFxIjSoI/s1600-h/csp_hdv8_1.jpg

hey tjd421: i remembered (and was able to find!) an article in HO World online magazine about someone who did something like this. they actually used the motor out of a pager/beeper. on the home page, click Archives, then look way down the first column to the How-To section--there's an article called Corvette Mod - MM Inc 67. The guy lowers a Model Motoring Corvette convertible (which has to sit like a 4x4 on a stock chassis) waaaaay down onto Tjet chassis with a tiny motor in the bottom...

HO World: http://www.howorld.net/

article part 1: http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/howto/stclair/67vette.html

article part 2: http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/howto/stclair/part2/conv.html


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

claus your builds continue to entertain!
park:thanks for that link,i think that is a well executed conversion indeed!and the motor is much smaller than the carrera motor i suggested claus trying


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

got my stuffa roasta running as i type this. iv,e been dumping brasso on the gears 4 1 hour now got er rigged up to a 9 volt just add oil then some elec parts cleaner then brasso repeat it,s starting to smooth out abit now. i,m sorry to say that i did destroy a 4gear chassis while tryin to figure it out. and i,ts really not stuffed (cuz i chowed the side of the chassis right off ) but it,s on the simular idea. also i,m seein a different way to power the shoes. gonna play in the a.m. and take some pics. also i,ve got a pictorial how to silifoam tire that will air tomorow onthe tuning section. out for now.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*gotta love the stuff...*

Claus & everyone else here are realy getting into this...ME TOO!!

Bob...will check back here to see more wild motor stuffz...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey clause check it out !! folowed you,re example but strayed abit my stuffa/rosta kinda morphed into something a lil different.first let me say that the angle of the stuffa has to be up there a bit so the gears mesh. i hooked this stuffa to a battery and spoon fed it a steady diet of brasso ,elecltric parts cleaner and oil then repeat.i finished this rough stuffa this a.m. and turned a 100 laps with no incident. the mabucci motor runs cool as november,but this1 isnt warp speed.as a compairison this 1 is a upper midpac tjet on my track also it s going on 12 volts.because of the motor angle it seems to trip/stumble on it self.also cant find a body yet that will fit and look as good as some of youre examples. now its gonna go in a container till i find a bod.this stuffing got me thinkin .i started a scratchbuilt last winter. think i,ll pull that containrt out and get back to work on that 1. come to think of it the scratch did make it around a couple of laps befor the front blew up.but the stuffing project was fun!! think i,ll do another 1 maybe something in a 4 gear!!


----------

